# Transformatori >  Lādētājs 9 akumulatoriem uzreiz

## azarbaidzz

Sen neesmu ko jautājis  :: 

Tika izgatavots apgaismes risinājums ar 9 elementiem. katrā iekšā pa šādam brīnumam. Visu dienu spēj nospīdēt nav problēmu. Bet nelaime ka ir tikai 1 lādētājs. Daudzi mazie lādētāji ir liels čakars un arī dārgs pasākums. 

Vai ir iespējams uztaisīt risinājumu no viena lādētāja visus reizē uzlikt lādēt?

Paldis jau iepriekš  ::

----------


## sasasa

> Sen neesmu ko jautājis  
> Vai ir iespējams uztaisīt risinājumu no viena lādētāja visus reizē uzlikt lādēt?


 Kāpēc gan nē? Tu vari uztaisīt lādētāju ar 9 pāriem izvadu/kontaktu un "kabatām", kur tos aķus salikt. Vai tas būs lētāk, nezinu gan. Ērtāk noteikti ka būs.

----------


## next

A ko tur taisiit, gatavu piemeerotas funkcionalitaates auto akja laadeetaaju nopirkt un vadu zirnekli salodeet.
Pats jau gan laadeetaaju no veca laptopa paartaisiiju  ::

----------


## azarbaidzz

tā kā tiks likts pa nakti lādēt vajag lai pie pilniem aķiem atslēdzas, lai nepārlādē un nesaboja  ::

----------


## Didzis

Īstenībā katram aķītim vajag savu kontrolieri. Otrs variants, lādēt ar konstantu 14,2V spriegumu. Režīms nav draudzīgs akumulatoriem, jo sākumā ļoti liela strāva. Es šidādus akumulatorus lādeju ar vecu Panasonic videokameru lādungu. Tas ir pilnīgs automāts un atslēdzas, kad aķis pilns. Varu mēģināt atrast shēmu. Tev uz katru akīti vajadzēs savu shēmu lodēt. Gan jau var arī ko gatavu atrast.

----------


## azarbaidzz

Didzi būtu pateicīgs  ::

----------


## sasasa

> ...lādēt ar konstantu 14,2V spriegumu. Režīms nav draudzīgs akumulatoriem, jo sākumā ļoti liela strāva.


 Draudzīgs vai nē, bet auto aķīši pat 10 gadus kalpo ar tādu režīmu.

----------


## next

> Īstenībā katram aķītim vajag savu kontrolieri. Otrs variants, lādēt ar konstantu 14,2V spriegumu. Režīms nav draudzīgs akumulatoriem, jo sākumā ļoti liela strāva.


 Nav tik traki, ja gribas straavu ierobezhot var salikt virknee kveelspuldzes.
Vai vada resnumu un garumu piemekleet  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tās lampas var salikt vairākas paralēli (kopējais slēgums protams virknē starp lādētāja un akumulatora izvadu)un tās pat darbojas kā strāvu ierobežojošs faktors un pat regulators, jo, spriegumu starpībai un līdz ar to sprieguma kritumam uz to lampu slēgumu samazinoties, kvēldiegi karst mazāk, un pretestība samazinās.

----------

